# اليوم الوطني للامارات حياكم الله



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :Red_Heart:يسعدكم مساكم على الخير والطاعه :Red_Heart:

ازيكم حبايبي وحشتوني اوي .. لكن ماوحشتكمش ولا ايه؟ محدش سال عني ليه ماصدقتم بئى الا ما ماحد قال البت هيوفه اللي كانت بتنط لنا في  كل موضوع غارت فين ههههه
ماعلينا.. بتغشمر معاكو بالمصري بمزح او بضحك 

قبل ما اكتب اي شئ اخر عايزه اقول اني داعيه لمصر فأمنو 

 اللهم اجعل مصر آمنه مطمئنه ساكنة مستقره 
اللهم اجعل مصر وأهلها في ضمانك وأمانك وإحسانك
 اللهم اجعل لأهل مصر من كل هم فرجًا، ومن كل ضيقًا مخرجً
اللهم احفظ مصر من كل سوء مكروه وفتن مدبره 
اللهم امين يارب

كنت عايزه انقل لكم صور احتفالات الامارات باليوطني الحادي واربعون في الثاني من ديسمبر 
لكن ظروف ماكنت تسمح في عز القلق والمظاهرات عندكم .
وكمان في عز زعل اخوان المسلمين والمؤيدين لهم ده احنا بئينا زي قطر اي مصيبه تحصل في مصر في نظر الاخوان سبهها تأمر ضاحي خلفان مع البرادعي وشفيق بقرا في فيس بوكاتهم الكلام ده وبتعوذ من الشيطان نعمل ايه ..

في2 ديسمبر ذكرى قيام اتحاد دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة الذي تم الإعلان عنه في عام1971. في البداية قامت ستة إمارات بالاتحاد، هي: أبوظبي، دبي، أم القيوين، الشارقة، الفجيرة، وعجمان.وفي العام التالي انضمت إمارة رأس الخيمة

الولاء والقسم 




صوره رمزيه لمؤسيي الامارات القدامى كلهم ماتو الله يرحمهم




رئيس الدوله الشيخ خليفه بن زايد حفظه الله ونائبه رئيس مجلس الوزراء وحاكم دبي الشيخ محمد بن مكتوم حفظه الله وولي عهد ابوظبي الشيخ محمد بن زايد ال نهيان حفظه الله.





الشيخ محمد بن راشد حاكم دبي في خيمه مع بنات في زي الشعبي الاماراتي




الشيخ محمد بن زايد ولي عهد ابوظبي في رقصه شعبيه من التراث





من احتفالات الشعبيه التراثيه (خيول وجمال)











بيوت المزينه بالاعلام 

























خواجايه مع خواجه بتاعها قال يعني فاهمين ايه الحكايه هههههه





صور المسيرات والاحتفالات 




































عساها عجبتكم؟
كنت منزله صور كثيره بس مو مسموح اكثر من 27 صوره في موضوع واحد وانا وصلت صوره يمكن 23 قال ممنوع ليه بئى مش عارفه
عموما دول كويسين اوي واللي عايز مزيد من عيوني 
كل عام واالامارات بخير وعساها افراحنا وافراحكم دائمه​


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش عارف اقول اى غير ربنا يحرس الامة العربية كلها 
وكل سنة وحضرتكى طيبة 
اخت هيفاء معلش فى السؤال هو عندكم فلول ومظاهرات.؟

*


> *وكمان  في عز زعل اخوان المسلمين والمؤيدين لهم ده احنا بئينا زي قطر اي مصيبه  تحصل في مصر في نظر الاخوان سبهها تأمر ضاحي خلفان مع البرادعي وشفيق بقرا  في فيس بوكاتهم الكلام ده وبتعوذ من الشيطان نعمل ايه ..*


يادى الاخوان على ابو الاخوان
يارب ان كان الاخوان غلط خد الاخوان وريحنا منهم 
ويارب لو كنا احنا غلط خد الاخوان وريحهم مننا 
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل عام و انتو بألف خير يا حبيبتى ... بامانة ربنا كنتى لسة فى بالى و عايزة اسأل عليكى .. سامحينى لتقصيرى 

جميلة الصور و جميلة روح شعبكم و متركزيش مع تهييس شعبنا .. احنا نموت فى الزيطة 30:

ربنا يديم عليكم الفرح و السلام يا قمر يارب و ميرسيه لدعائك الجميل .. امين يارب يتحقق *


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ازيكم  حبايبي وحشتوني اوي .. لكن ماوحشتكمش ولا ايه؟ محدش سال عني ليه ماصدقتم  بئى الا ما ماحد قال البت هيوفه اللي كانت بتنط لنا في  كل موضوع غارت فين  ههههه

لا محدش كان بيقول خالص غير المنتدى كله 
بتمشخر معاكى
 ماعلينا.. بتغشمر معاكو بالمصري بمزح او بضح**ك

اتغشمرى براحتكى يا اختى هى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى عندئنا  ببلاش*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*
مظاهرات ايه وفلول ايه يا بايبيل هو انا جبت سيرة مظاهرات في الامارات انت عايز تسجني ولا ايه ههههههه.. انا بتكلم عن مظاهراتكم بئول اللي زعلانين مننا كترو *


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> * مظاهرات ايه وفلول ايه يا بايبيل هو انا جبت سيرة مظاهرات في الامارات انت  عايز تسجني ولا ايه ههههههه.. انا بتكلم عن مظاهراتكم بئول اللي زعلانين  مننا كترو *


لا مش قصدى صدقينى اصلى حابب اسافر دولة عربية وحاسس ان الامارت تنفع فبشوف الجو هناك حلو ولا لا 


كويسة


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شوشو عامله ايه يا نصابه هههههه قال كنت في بالك.. ياعيوني وحشتيني حياج الله وحيا ملقاك 


بايبل قصدك جو سياسي كويس ماعندناش سياسيه اصلا
جو البلد ومناخها كويس دي الوقت شتاء 
حياك الله تنور وتتشرف فيك الامارات


----------



## بايبل333 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

> بايبل قصدك جو سياسي كويس ماعندناش سياسيه اصلا
> جو البلد ومناخها كويس دي الوقت شتاء
> حياك الله تنور وتتشرف فيك الامارات


هى من ناحية ان الامارات هتنور هتنور 
بس هتنور ضلمة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا ننسى الشيخ زايد رحمه الله *
*وعقُبُه الشيخ خليفة بن زايد*
*راجل عاشق لتراب بلده *
*والأمارات كلها وأهلها من أطيب شعوب الأرض*
*وأكثرهم حفاوة *
*دامت أفراحكم وسلامكم *
*ودامت بلادكم حرة وعزيزة *​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

معاك  حق مؤسس الامارات الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه
والله ياعبود انت اللي كلك اصاله وكرامه وطيبه
مرورك يشرفني ويسعدني ..


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 ديسمبر 2012)

نريد امارات زايد بن سلطان 

لاضاحى خلفان 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر والامارات وشعبها بالف خيررر يا رب 
والف تحيه وتحييه للراااااائع ضاحي خلفان أنا من أشد المعجبين باراءه وتعبيراته السياسيه *
*ضاحى خلفان قائد شرطة دبى .....!!!!!​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (10 ديسمبر 2012)

معلش عمي ياسر الاخوان اول من بدا في الاستفزاز
وهو كمل معاهم .. انما سياسية الشيخ زايد ماتغيرتش
ومصر في قلوبنا تاكد مش زي ما يصورون صفحات الفيس بوك
ان نحن نتأمر عليكم لان ضاحي يصرح ضد الاخوان وبالتالي الاماراتين ضد مصرده كلام فارغ 
 ... تسلم يارب 

ياهلا بدونا صديقة ضاحي خلفان ده بيعزك اووي ههههه
انا من ابوظبي مش من دبي بس لو كنت من دبي
كنت رحت له مكتبه وريته موضوعك ده مش بعيده يديكي الوسام
ومين قدك... وانتي طيبه تسلمين يارب


----------



## فادي الكلداني (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحية للامارات شعباً وناساً وقيادةً .....وتهانينا الخالصة باليوم الوطني....نتمنى ايامكم ان تكون سلاماً وفرحاً وأزدهار.*

*تحياتي*


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع

بحب تحضُر الامارات جدا

مشغوله بالتطور والتقدم فقط​


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2012)

جميل الأحتفال الوطني ..

جميل عروض الفولكلور الشعبي الإماراتي ..

ما أجمل النسيج الواحد لـ نسج ماضي الجدود بـ لمسة الحاضر و إشراقة المستقبل ..

جميل ، أتمني دوام الجمال لمحبيه بكافة أدوارهم ..


----------



## girgis2 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*الامارات بلد وشعب وقيادة ناس محترمين فعلاااا

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
*​


----------



## أَمَة (11 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنة وشعب الإمارات ووطنهم طيبين ومرفوعين الرأس يا هيفاء، وعايشين دوما في ظل حمايته متمتعين بالرفاه والعدل والحرية والمساواة.

بجد تسلم يدك على المجهود الجبار الذي بذلتيه لكي تنقلي جميع الصور الجميلة التي أعجبتني جدا فهي بصراحة تفرح القلب.





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> خواجايه مع خواجه بتاعها قال يعني فاهمين ايه الحكايه هههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

اخترت هذه الصورة ليس لأنها الأفضل بل بسبب عتبي على تعليقك يا بنتي الحبيبة.

أرى فيهاشابا يحمل علم بلادكم ملوحا به مشارككم أفراحكم بالإحتفالات والفرح باديا على محياه. وشابة لا تقل إبتهاجا عنه تسجل بيدها اليمنى تذكارا مصورا لعيدكم وتهنئ بيدها اليسرى التي ترفعها بعلامة النصر بحرف "V" .

عتبي عليك يا إبنتي لأنك فتاة مثقفة تدرسين في بلاد الأجانب وقد اختبرتي إحتراهم للآخر، ومع ذلك بدلا من أن تكوني قدوة لغيرك من الذين لم يسعفهم الحظ ليحصلوا على ما حصلت عليه من خبرة ومعرفة وعلم أراك تتكلمين بلغة إزدراء وبنظرة دونية عن ناسطيبين، إذ هم أخذوا العناء لينزلوا الى الشوارع ويشاركوكم العيد، لا لسبب سوى لأنهم أجانب فقط .... (خواج وخواجاية يعني فاهمين ايه الحكاية ههههههه).

عفوا منك ومن القراء... هل كونهم أجانب يجعلهم بنظرك (حميرا) ؟ أم أننا نفسر الطيبة بالعبط بسبب ما نعاني في نفوسنا من عقد من بينها عقدة العظمة المساوية لعقدة النقص ؟


*بصراحة، *كتبت هذه الكلمات لأني تصورت نفسي أنا التي في الصورة ومعي ابني وكلانا فرحانين من قلوبنا لفرحتكم ، وإذا بي أصدم بتعليق كأنه صفعة على وجهي.

*أقولها بكل تأكيد ومحبة *يا هيفاء أن ليس هدفي التجريح بل البناء، بناء نفوس أبناء وطننا العرب كله بالمحبة، فالبلاد ترقى برقي أبنائها في احترامهم وقبولهم للآخر، وليس بالتعالي الفارغ.


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [FONT="Arial
> 
> [SIZE="5"]خواجايه مع خواجه بتاعها قال يعني فاهمين ايه الحكايه هههههه​





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [/SIZE]​





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> [/SIZE][/FONT]​





هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ​




*
و إزاى حكمتى عليهم بعدم الفهم ؟؟
 ليه مخلتيش فكرك سوى ونقى وبعيد عن الضغينة .. وقولتى إن مشاركتهم بالإحتفال لليوم الوطنى لدولة عربية ... بتعبر عن المحبة  اللى عقيدتهم بتحثهم عليها  


شوفتى بقا شخصيتك إنتى كمسلمة عربية .........  فكرتى إزاى !!!
وشخصية الأجنبى الآخر .................. فكر إزاى !!!!

واضح جدااااااااا إن المسلم لا يقبل الآخر على الإطلاق ، الذى ليس على عقيدتة .. بالرغم إن الآخر أفضل منه سلوكاً وعقيدة 

طيب وطالماً بتتريقى على الخواجة و  الخواجاية  ... اللى فرحانين بالعيد الوطنى لدولة عربية ، وبيشاركوا معاكم فرحتكم 
على أى أساس عايزانا نشارك معاكى الفرحة !!!!!!!!


ومع ذلك أنا كمسيحية هقولك كل سنة وإنتى طيبة .. لكن الأفضل من إنك تكونى طيبة !! إنك  تبحثى عن المحبة وقبول الآخر والعقيدة اللى هتوصلك للحياة الأبدية 





*[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبير الورد (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هيفاء اول شي كل عام وبلادكم بخير وسلام
بالنسبة لصورة الخواجة اتوقع انا اللي فهمتك وعارفة مو قصدك احتقارهم او الازدراء بهم
بس مش عارفة ليش الموضوع كبر
عندنا الاجانب نقولهم امسك واعمل ونصورك وعادي يعمل وهو مش فاهم حاجة
بس من طيبته بيعمل ويشاركنا
انا ما احكم اذا اللي في الصورة فاهمين ولا لا بس اتكلم عموما


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيفاء مش قصدها تريقة أو أزدراء لأحد*​*كل الفكرة هى ( بتمزح )*​*الصورة عجبتها لمشاركة أتنين أجانب*​*ليس عندهما ألمام كافى بالعادات والتقاليد العربية*​*ولكنهما بالرغم من ذلك شاركوا أهل البلد الفرحة*​*زى ما بنشوف واحدة أجنبية بتطلع ترقص بلدى*​*نقول ( قال يعنى بتعرف ترقص ) *​*مش أزدراء بقدر ما هو " مرح "*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2012)

> خواجايه مع خواجه بتاعها قال يعني فاهمين ايه الحكايه هههههه


*ليه الجمله دى اتفهمت غلط؟؟*
*اعتقد إنها من الصور الى عجبتها و فرحت بيها و لهذا السبب وضعتها--*
*و كلمه "قال يعنى فاهمين ايه الحكايه" بتتقال عادى و إحنى بنقولها عادى جدا--*
*لإن الاجانب كثير بتبقى روحهم بيها محبه و مرح-- يحبوا يتفرجوا على الهيصه بتاعتنا---*
*يعنى افتكر كنا فى كنج مريوت و البدوا هناك كانوا بيعملوا حافله مش فاكرا إيه السبب بالظبت-- كانوا هيجوزا حصان من القبيله دى لحصان تانى فى قبيله تانيا و تلاقينا مش فاهمين الهيصه و الرقص ده كله ليه اصلا بس فرحانين لفرحهم و نروح نقف و نتصور معاهم-- انا فاكرا كانوا عارفين انى بحب الحيوانات النونو و يجبولى معزه نونو العب بيها شويه ههههههههههه و اقعد اخد منهم الغوايش الى فى رجلهم و لبسهم و اضغت عليهم علشان يديقوا شويه و اقعد انط بيهم حبه و الف و ارجع اقلعهم و ارجعهم تانى ههههههه*
*صدقونى هايفا ما تقصد المعنى إلى إتاخد من الكلام و لا تقصد تقول عليهم مبيفهموش و جهله!-- هى تقصد إنها تضع الصوره لفرحتها بمشاركت الاجانب رغم إنهم فعلا ممكن ميكونوش عارفين سبب المهرجان--- كلمه بتتقال عادى--- يا ريت مناخدش المعنى الوحش!*


----------



## Samir poet (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبكم ويسعدكم 
امين يارب
اختى هيفاء
*


----------



## أَمَة (12 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *و إزاى حكمتى عليهم بعدم الفهم ؟؟*
> * ليه مخلتيش فكرك سوى ونقى وبعيد عن الضغينة .. وقولتى إن مشاركتهم بالإحتفال لليوم الوطنى لدولة عربية ... بتعبر عن المحبة  اللى عقيدتهم بتحثهم عليها *


 
أولا اشكرك يا هيلانة على التقييم.

أنا بس حابة اوضح كلامي. لم افكر بعقيدة أحد عندما كتبت مشاركتي.
وأيضا ليس كل اجنبي مسيحي... هذا فكر خاطئ شائع في بلادنا.

الأجنبي ينشأ على إحترام الآخر، و أولادنا  تنشأ على إنتقاد الأخر والسخرية من كل ما هو ومن هو مختلف.


----------



## fouad78 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

أنا من عشاق الإمارات دولة وشعباً
الله يحفظكم يارب ويبعد عنكم رياح الفتنة والفوضى
ويخزي كل أعدائكم

تدوم أفراحكم​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2012)

ترانى ارى اعياد واحتفالات :fun_lol:
كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياهيفاء 
وصراحة انا اشهد لشعب الامارات لانى اتعاملت معاهم انهم فعلا بدون مجاملة من اطيب شعوب الارض 
وحقيقة عندهم عشق غريب للمصريين بحق وحقيقى 
فى دبى لما كانو يعرفو انى من اصل مصرى كانو يعاملونى احسن معامله ويقولولى  انهم بيحبو مصر ويتمنولها الخير دايما وده حقيقى من قلبهم 
شعب طيب على طبيعته ومش عنيف ولا يحب العنف 

مش عارفه حكتلك الموقف ده قبل كده ولا لا بس هو موقف يموت من الضحك 
اول مرة روحت دبى كنت اول مرة اتعامل مع الخليجين عموما وجها لوجه ومكنتش لسه  اتعودت على اللهجة الخليجى خالص 
المهم كنت فى المطار ولسه واصله سألت واحد من المسئولين فى المطار ( كان اماراتى ) بقوله ازاى اوصل للبوابة كذا 
راح قال شوفى تدخلين يسار وبعدين هىتيقصصثنهخعغفلقمكثصشحخيسؤنع :new6: 
بس كده مفهمتش ولا كلمة قولت يانهار اسود ايه ده ده عربى ؟
كنت عايزة اقوله مامى بتسلم عليك وبتقولك واحدة واحدة :new6:
وبعدين بقيت اتكلم انجليزى مع اى حد لغاية ما ابتديت اخد على اللهجة وافهمها شوية :fun_lol:


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ترانى ارى اعياد واحتفالات :fun_lol:
> كل سنة وانتو طيبين ياهيفاء
> وصراحة انا اشهد لشعب الامارات لانى اتعاملت معاهم انهم فعلا بدون مجاملة من اطيب شعوب الارض
> وحقيقة عندهم عشق غريب للمصريين بحق وحقيقى
> ...



دبي وﻻ مطار دبي؟

وبيحبوا المصريين وﻻ المصريات بس؟ 

يﻻ هيفا هتيجي تبهدلني دلوقتي ربنا يستر 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا هيفا انا باهزر بس


----------



## Desert Rose (12 ديسمبر 2012)

لا ياجونى القصة ديه كانت فى مطار دبى بس انا روحت دبى نفسها بردو 

هههههه لالا بيعاملو كل المصريين كويس مفيش تفرقة على حسب النوع :new6:


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> لا ياجونى القصة ديه كانت فى مطار دبى بس انا روحت دبى نفسها بردو
> 
> هههههه لالا بيعاملو كل المصريين كويس مفيش تفرقة على حسب النوع :new6:



ايوة انا كنت اقصد يعني يمكن الناس كويسة في المطار بس 
انما انتي رديتي وقلتي كله بيحب المصريين اهو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (12 ديسمبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> أولا اشكرك يا هيلانة على التقييم.
> 
> أنا بس حابة اوضح كلامي. لم افكر بعقيدة أحد عندما كتبت مشاركتي.
> وأيضا ليس كل اجنبي مسيحي... هذا فكر خاطئ شائع في بلادنا.
> ...



*
سلام المسيح معاكى أختى الحبيبة 
انا عارفة إن حضرتك لم تقصدى الكلام فى العقيدة 
ولكن أنا التى أؤمن بأن السلوكيات نابعة من العقيدة التابع لها ، خاصة وأننا شعب مُتدين بطبعة . 

يعنى مثلاً .......
 أنا كمسيحية نشأت  وتربيت على 
محبة الآخر ومحبة الأعداء ، ومسامحتى لمن يغلط فى حقى ومُراعاة لمشاعر الأخرين ، عدم الشتيمة ، عدم الكذب ، عدم الحلفان ................. .......... ألخ  ؟؟؟؟

فمن أين أتيت بها !!!!!!!!

تلك كلها .......... 
يراها بعض الناس أنها سلوكيات أخلاقية عادية ومطلوبة و موجودة ، ويجب على كل أسرة أن تربى أولادها على هذة السلوكيات الرائعة 

بينما فى الحقيقة أصل هذة السلوكيات  موجودة ومكتوبة فى الكتاب المُقدس 
سواء كانت فى الأمثال التى قالها السيد المسيح ، أو فى الموعظة على الجبل 

*
*
حبيت بس أوضح لحضرتك .. مفهوم  أن ( العقيدة تؤثر على سلوك الفرد ) 

*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*فادي
marcelino
zama
girgis2
حبو اعدائكم
عبير الورد
Samir poet
امه
fouad78
Angel.Eyes
AL MALEKA HELANA
johnnie
mezo
عساني ما انحرم منكم ومن تعليقاتكم ..
واعتذر للي ضايقه اي تعليق صدر مني 

الملكه .. ترى الحب والتسامح اجمل وافضل من تفتيش النوايا 
الغلا امه 
من غير مااغترب ومن غير بريطانيا اعرف الاصول ..
بريطانيا مو فرصتي اللي بتعلمني الاصول وانا مش احسن من
 شعب بلادي لاني ادرس بره.. من غيرها نحترم الاخرين 
ومن غيرها نفتح بيوتنا لكل انسان
 ما قصدت اي شئ سيئ. كلمة خواجه معناها اجنبي مو حمير
 ذا اللي اعرفه واذا كان لها معنى اخر فانا ما اعنيه .. 
بالعكس يا امه نرحب بكل محتفل معنا ومن غير ما يحتفل حتى نحن نهنيه
الشيخ محمد بن راشد حاكم دبي ارسل 12 مليون مسج تهنئه
الى المواطنين والمقيمين والاجانب واذا عرفتي ان اخر تعداد
لنا فقط مليونين نسمه راح تعرفين ان الشيخ  قدم التهنئه الى ملاييين غير اماراتين
 رحب فيهم بذي الطريقه  اشلون ما نتقبلهم اذا قدوتنا وحكامنا يتصرفون بذي الطريقه 
 العٌقد والعظمه وذا الكلام كله بعيد عني وكبير جدا على ذاك التعليق... اشكرك على لطفك وذوقك في العتاب .. *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*و انا روحت فييييييييييييييين*

*الامارات...*

*ما اجملها فعلا نموذج نهضه حقيقي و متميز مش نهضه خيرت الشاطر ههههه*

*سبع امارات كل اماره دولة قويه مؤمنه و في نفس الوقت اتحدوا و اتفقوا يتحدوا و الاتحاد قوة فالتحمت قوه ابو ظبي بقوه دبي بقوه الشارقه الخ... لتكون تلك الدوله المزدهره*

*صحيح انتوا اتاخرتوا عن الكويت شويه كتير بس عوضتوا ما فاتكم و يزيد ...*

*اطال الله عمر حاكمكم و متعكم بالمزيد من الرخاء*

*و العلاقات بين البلدين قويه و السبب المساعده انه كان لينا نصيب نفتخر بيه في مساعدتكم في ازدهار و اعمار تلك البلد الحلوه ...*

*الا بالمناسبه بقي لاني مشغوله اوي اليومين دول و بالي مشغول اوي*

*نفسي اسئلك يا هيفاء و اقولك انتي من ابوظبي ولا دبي؟*


​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*اه بمناسبه العيد الوطني للامارات*

*و انا صغيره كنت بشوف قناه عجمان و تغطيه المذيع عبدالله بن خصيف(بو راشد) للاحتفالات...*

*تفتكرين ذيك الايام هيوف ولا انتي اصغر مني شويه فمش هتفتكري ههههههههه*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*صح انتي فين حيا الله ملقاك وملفاك اشلونج؟
كويت من اللي نسابقها دي كويت كانت متكفله بالامارات قبل الاتحاد
مستشفيات ومدارس وطباعة كتب المدرسيه وتعبيد شوارع كل شئ كانت تقدر عليه كانت تعمله لها فضل مستحيل ننكره



			و العلاقات بين البلدين قويه و السبب المساعده انه كان لينا نصيب نفتخر بيه في مساعدتكم في ازدهار و اعمار تلك البلد الحلوه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

صحيح  وشكرا لكم

بو راشد تعرفيه من زمان ديناصوره ولا ايه ههههههه ده انا مالحقتش عليه وانا صغيره احتفالات الوطنيه كانت لها طعم تاني مايعرفه غير الصغار 



			نفسي اسئلك يا هيفاء و اقولك انتي من ابوظبي ولا دبي؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ابوظبي .. *


----------

